# Monitor und TV gleichzeitig ?



## asdf1234 (4. August 2017)

Hallo ich wollte an meiner Grafikkarte nun auch mein FHD anschließen und wollte fragen ob es möglich ist den TV und den Monitor gleichzetig zu betreiben ? Also mein Monitor über DVI und mein TV über HDMI geht das in Windows 10 wenn ja wie ?


----------



## lorsim11 (4. August 2017)

Einfach an die Grafikkarte anschließen


----------



## HisN (4. August 2017)

Das betreiben mehrerer Monitor geht meines Wissens seit Win95 ... wie lange ist das her? 20 Jahre.
Anklemmen und im Windows Monitor-CP einstellen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asdf1234 (4. August 2017)

Habe jetzt meinen TV mit der Grafikkarte verbunden ich sehe aber nur das Hintergrundsbild und die untere Windows Leiste ich sehe nicht einmal die Desktop Symbole woran liegt das das ich nicht alles sehe wenn ich z.B. ein Video starte auf meinem PC sehe ich das auf dem TV nicht.


----------



## mete89 (4. August 2017)

wenn du die windows taste + P drückst kannst du schnell einstellen wie der zweite bildschirm genutzt werden soll. also duplizieren, erweitern etc.
wenn du den bildschirm erweiterst, kannst du die Fenster hin und her schieben, wie du willst.

LG Mete


----------



## HisN (4. August 2017)

Fenster und Symbole wandern nicht automatisch. Schieben darfst Du sie schon noch von Hand. Die Anzahl der Monitore verändert das Handling nicht.


----------

